# Interesting amino acid supplement page



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Read "Brain Function Questionnaire" at:

http://www.fibromyalgiacfsstore.com/brainfunc.html


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks that was a useful site.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i am just curious to see if anyone has tried their supplements and if so, has it helped?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

A second psychiatrist I saw that there was no evidence to say that gylcine was any beneficial than normal supplements. My GP said that taking excess vitmains can eventually kill you. My primary psychiatrist seemed indifferent to the idea.


----------

